# saakka/asti/kunnes



## 盲人瞎馬

Mitä eroa niillä on?
Tiedän, että "saakka" ja "asti" luultavasti merkitsevat samanlaista asiaa mutta entä "kunnes"?
Voisiko kukaan selittää niiden merkitykset ja tapaa, jolla käytetään niitä?

Kiitos.


----------



## kirahvi

En ole opiskellut suomea, joten vastaukseni perustuu vain siihen, mitä olen havainnut omasta kielenkäytöstäni. Toivottavasti joku asiantuntevampi täydentää tai korjaa vastaustani myöhemmin.

- _kunnes_ viittaa aina aikaan, jonkin tapahtuman temporaaliseen päätepisteeseen
- _saakka/asti_ voi viitata _myös_ matkaan tai etäisyyteen
- _kunnes_ vaatii verbin, _saakka/asti_ vaatii substantiivin

Esimerkkejä:

Lapsi käveli päiväkodille saakka/asti. (matka, etäisyys)
Lapsi käveli, kunnes saapui päiväkodille. (aika)

Tapasin Hannan joka päivä, kunnes muutin Tampereelle. (aika)
Tapasin Hannan joka päivä Tampereelle muuttooni saakka. (aika)
Tapasin Hannan joka päivä siihen asti, että muutin Tampereelle. (aika)

Isä on jo kaupalla asti. (etäisyys)


----------



## Gavril

Muistan (ehkä väärin) lukeneen, että _saakka _voi tarkoittaa joissakin yhteyksissä "mennessä". Siis,

_Minun on palattava kotiin kello yhdeksään mennessä / saakka_.

Päteekö tämä _asti_-sanaankin?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> _Minun on palattava kotiin kello yhdeksään mennessä / saakka_.


Ainoastaan "mennessä" käy tuohon virkkeeseen. Mutta kun toiminta jatkuu kello yhdeksään asti, voit sanoa: _Minun on tehtävä työtä kello yhdeksään saakka/asti. _(I'll have to work till/until nine o'clock.)

_Minun on palattava kotiin kello yhdeksään mennessä. _(I'll have to return home by nine o'clock.)


----------



## akana

One other thing that I don't think has been mentioned is that _saakka_ and _asti_ can also be used with the -_sta_ and -_lta_ endings when the context is appropriate.

_Rovaniemeltä saakka tuli vieraita.
_Guests came from as far away as Rovaniemi.

_Olen asunut täällä 1970-luvulta asti.
_I've lived here since the 1970s.

So both _saakka_ and _asti_ can refer to either time or place, and also work in either direction, there and back, and toward past and present.


----------

